# Hitachi C10FC compound miter saw - any good?



## drabina (May 2, 2016)

I have an older Hitachi C10FC (C 10FC as it says on the label) compound saw. Does anybody know if this saw is any good for a beginner? Here are the specs:

1640 W
4900 rpm
10"

This is not the newer C10FCE2 model that pops up in all the searches. Mine is older (10-15 years?). I got it for free from a friend so I do not even know what blade is currently on it. If you could also recommend blade upgrade, I would appreciate it.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

drabina said:


> I have an older Hitachi C10FC (C 10FC as it says on the label) compound saw. Does anybody know if this saw is any good for a beginner? Here are the specs:
> 
> 1640 W
> 4900 rpm
> ...


I wouldn't know that saw from a hole in the snow, but a functional saw for free passes test #1!


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

subroc said:


> I wouldn't know that saw from a hole in the snow, but a functional saw for free passes test #1!


:thumbsup:
I recommend learning how to use the free saw and see what you can do with it. A new blade might be a good idea.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I've had two different hitachi sliding compound saws over the years. They both were very good saws. Easy to use, accurate, and easy to square up.
Mike Hawkins:smile3:


----------



## sydneyki (Dec 30, 2020)

drabina said:


> I have an older Hitachi C10FC (C 10FC as it says on the label) compound saw. Does anybody know if this saw is any good for a beginner? Here are the specs:
> 
> 1640 W
> 4900 rpm
> ...


I have this saw. Bought it new around 1993. I still use it. It has always worked perfectly. Now I use it as a secondary saw for rough/construction work.


----------

